# Hedgehog sitting/boarding?



## hedgeowl (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently found out that a close relative is very ill and I may need to fly home to California. I have a hedgehog but no one I know is really in any position to take care of her while I am away. Does anyone know if there are any people or places in the Boston, MA area that board or could take care of hedgehogs? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully, someone will be able to help you. You might see if a breeder near you can help.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would definitely look into seeing if there is a breeder around you that could watch your hedgie. Looks like you have many to choose from according to the list that HHC has:

Jill's New England Hedgehogs
Jill Warnick
Brookline, MA
617-277-6694
[email protected]

PIERCE'S POGS
Julie Pierce
North Attleboro, MA
[email protected]
WWW.PIERCESPOGS.COM

Rosewood Hedgehogs
Phil and Lauren Sharkey
Sudbury, Ma 01776
e-mail is: [email protected]
website is: www.geocities.com/rosewoodhedgehogs

or

Patriot Pogs
Elana & Jason Rabinow
Lunenburg, Massachusetts
978-582-4087
[email protected]
www.patriotpogs.com

Good luck with your whole situation.


----------

